# Dang Nazis are at it again



## pepeskitty (Feb 7, 2010)

I wasn't sure where to put this, but I just wanted to vent.  I work for a German based company (best known for their aspirins).  They have obviously just been working on tightening the reins on websites we are allowed to visit.  So one of the new sites being blocked now are picture sites like photobucket.  So I am unable to see any pics of peoples smoking creations now at work.   At least they haven't blocked this site......yet.   

I know I should be working.........but this site is so much better.

thanks for listening to my bickering.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 7, 2010)

Bummer.  Forums in general get blocked pretty often.


----------



## erain (Feb 7, 2010)

that is pretty much the norm, if you are first seeing that now you are working for a pretty lax employer. we have had an internet usage policy in place for 4-5 years now.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 7, 2010)

As one of those nazis I have to say that there is a reason for it. Sure, it sucks to be the victim of it but it is their job to protect the electronic data from a number of threats including your web browsing.


----------



## polishmeat (Feb 7, 2010)

I got an easy solution for you.  The idea is to connect to your home computer from work, using a built-in Windows connection tool, Remote Desktop.   Basically, you need to login to your Internet router/firewall, and allow the "Remote Desktop" communications tunnel through your network.  You then need to make sure you have Remote Desktop Enabled on your home computer, and then get your current IP address from your Internet provider.  You can get this at http://www.whatismyip.com.

Then, while you're at work.  Go to "Start" -> "All Programs" ->  "Accessories", and click on "Remote Desktop Connection".  In the little box that shows up, simply enter the IP address you got from the last step, and click "Connect".  This will bring up your home computer login screen, and you're in.  So you're basically viewing all web content from your actual home computer, thus bypassing your company's web filtering.  

This might sound like a lot if you're new/unfamiliar with this, but it only takes 5 minutes of setup work.

Let me know if you need help, and I'll be glad to provide you some details instructions.

Martin


----------



## 3montes (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats why they make Iphones. Internet access anywhere anytime. I access this forum all the time from my Iphone. Little cumbersome posting but you can view and read all the threads nicely.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 7, 2010)

I would make and send them some home made sausage and they will let you see all the pictures for sure.


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 8, 2010)

Actually I work from home often, and I do the reverse of this to run my desktop in the office from my home.  If you have a good broadband connection, you'll never notice the lag.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 8, 2010)

You can't even imagine what is blocked by our IT department. I work for the Government Division of the worlds larget security company. I can't even access a site with a knife on it.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Feb 15, 2010)

Being a member of the Air Force, I'm in the same boat as you.  I can read the posts, but can't see the pics.  While it does suck, I take solice in that I know I'll be able to see all the goodness when I get home.


----------

